# aux prises



## entrapta

au prise

Salve... vorrei sapere se nella frase in cui Misson dice che ha visto "_le feu duc de Grafton au prise en pleine rue_" col suo cocchiere, tradotto in inglese con "che faceva a pugni" significa davvero questo o è semplicemente "alla prese". Il discorso è che Misson pare meravigliato da queste usanze degl inglesi (scazzottate) e dice che loro usano la spada o il bastone per regoalre i conti. Ma si capisce da quell'espressione? Non ho un dizionario di francese e qui on line non ho trovato molto. Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao entrapta,
sicuro che sia scritto proprio "au prise"? Perché prise è femminile e forse è più facile che sia "aux prises", _alle prese_ appunto.
In ogni caso prise


> a) *(Être, mettre) aux prises*. Se battre, faire se battre (comme si on exécutait une suite de prises). Les mains s'abattirent sur les figures, un pugilat général mit aux prises les forcenés (Vogüé, Morts, 1899, p. 373). Dans la matinée des incidents ont mis aux prises des manifestations et le service d'ordre en divers points autour des remparts (Le Monde, 19 janv. 1952, p. 2, col. 1).
> − Au fig. *Être en lutte contre, avoir à affronter (quelque chose)*. Tandis que le bruit public les mettait aux prises, le procédé des deux principaux personnages (...) restait ce qu'il devait être (Sainte-Beuve, Port-Royal, t. 4, 1859, p. 376). La longue complicité des hommes aux prises avec leur destin (Camus, Homme rév., 1951, p. 351).


----------



## entrapta

Ciao, allora non sono sicuro che ci sia la esse (adesso non ce l'ho sotto) però se consideriamo che è di fine settecento potrebbe darsi che sia diverso l'uso. In ogni caso vuole dire anche lotta, bene. Quindi per estensione può anche indicare due che se le danno.


----------



## Anaiss

entrapta said:


> Ciao, allora non sono sicuro che ci sia la esse (adesso non ce l'ho sotto) però se consideriamo che è di fine settecento potrebbe darsi che sia diverso l'uso. Non credo,  au è maschile, è come se fosse scritto "al presa"... Giusto per curiosità: http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/prise _aux prises_ sembra attestato dal 1580!
> 
> In ogni caso vuole dire anche lotta, bene. Quindi per estensione può anche indicare due che se le danno. Concordo, il senso sarà di sicuro quello.


----------



## entrapta

Hai ovviamente ragione: la frase originale è: J'ai une fois vu *le feu Duc de Grafton aux prises en pleine rue*, avec un pareil cocher... scusate , se possibile potete correggere il titolo?


----------

